# Swedish: hära/dära



## Södertjej

Apropå det här inlägget:



> Där and här in Scania often transform into dära and hära when followed by a consonant sound, particularly with r.


 
undrar jag var man säger/inte säger "hära/dära". Tex. i Sthlm hörs ju ofta "den hära/dära".


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

I Stockholm också? Det visste jag inte! Jag sa "i Skåne" för det är den enda dialekt jag känner väl till. Det utesluter ju inte att det finns i andra dialekter. Det ska bli intressant att höra från andra håll i landet!

Edit: Kungen lär ha sagt "det hära" flera gånger i sitt nyårstal, vilket en skribent i Sydsvenskan retade sig på i dagens tidning, bland andra förtretligheter, även så hans krystade gestikulerande. Det är tydligen inte "fint" att säga "det hära"... Källa: (7:e stycket) Talet finns här. Jag hörde bara ett "hära", dock (efter 7m 58s). Som vanligt ska man inte tro allt som står i tidningen... 

/Wilma


----------



## Basaloe

Kan instämma som stockholmare att den hära/dära används frekvent här.


----------



## Södertjej

Tack Basaloe.

Kan någon bekräfta om det används någon annanstans i Sverige?

Jag trodde att den hära var vardagspråk och skulle aldrig tänkt mig att kungen skulle säga det på sitt jultal, men så långt som ofint trodde jag inte att det är. Jag menar, tom kungen säger det! Om han inte pratar fint, vem gör det då?

Jag har inte lyssnat på hela talet men jag har hörr även "de hära" vid 08:15 och 9:35 också


----------



## dinji

I Finland kan man inte säga så alls. Inte i någon stilart och inte i någon landsända. 
En verklig sverigism alltså.

På dialekt finns här däremot _de(n) häran/de(n) däran_, _di/dom häran/däran_ eller _sån häran/sån däran_ där alltså _häran/däran_ är oböjligt och uttalas med för finlandsvenskan typisk kortstavighet alltså kort _-ä-_vokal följd av kort _-r-_.

Härav har man i Mellannyland/Helsingforstrakten bildat en ny neutrum: _sånt hä(r)nt/sånt dä(r)nt_ (det försvunna_ r-_et avslöjas av den förlängda vokalen och följaktligen uppenbart utvecklat ur ett äldre < _här(a)nt_)) 
.... och därav en ny plural _såna häna/såna däna_ (i detta senare fall kortstavigt)
Dessa sist nämnda böjliga former existerar bara med _sådan-_, inte med _den/det/de/dom_.


----------



## Södertjej

Tack för ditt inlägg Dinji. Du har rätt, "såna hära" hörs ju också i Stockholm men har aldrig hört härnt.


----------



## eros_man_gr

Jag har bott hela mitt liv i Stockholm, och jag har aldrig hört "hära" eller "dära" bland stockholmare. Det finns ju däremot "såna hära/dära", men det är ett helt annat uttryck; folk böjer det helt enkelt som om det var en pluralform. Och när jag säger "folk", så menar jag förstås ungdomar som slarvar med svenskan. 

Man följer helt enkelt ett mönster, på samma sätt som de flesta säger "mera", trots att "mer" är ett mängdadjektiv som är oböjligt. Som dinji påpekar, så finns det i vissa dialekter, men det är ju definitivt inte rikssvenska.


----------



## jonquiliser

dinji said:


> Härav har man i Mellannyland/Helsingforstrakten bildat en ny neutrum: _sånt hä(r)nt/sånt dä(r)nt_ (det försvunna_ r-_et avslöjas av den förlängda vokalen och följaktligen uppenbart utvecklat ur ett äldre < _här(a)nt_))
> .... och därav en ny plural _såna häna/såna däna_ (i detta senare fall kortstavigt)
> Dessa sist nämnda böjliga former existerar bara med _sådan-_, inte med _den/det/de/dom_.



Som åbolänning tycker jag inte det låter särskilt konstigt med "sånt häänt", men vanligare är ändå sånhään/sånhäänt/sånhäna (alltså bara andra ledet böjt). På sina håll uttalas säkert också ett knappt märkbart r, sånhä(r)nt.


----------



## Södertjej

Tack ska ni ha för era inlägg.


----------

